# finding a dress for a wedding, help help help!!



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 13, 2009)

help help help!! 

i was invited to my cousins wedding, it's going to be in late february at 4:30. the invitation doesn't really say whether or not it's formal (i mean, the invitation's kind of fancy, i dont' know if that means anything.).. it's going to be at a country club.. i have no clue what to wear, zero. i haven't been to a wedding since i was like, 6. 

i know the basic rules, don't wear white/black. someone said not to wear red.. is that true? i was thinking either purple or red. black would've been nice at least i'd be able to wear it at work again. grr. i do have some nice bcbg heels from prom 4 years ago which is good.they're black so they'll go well with purple or red right? 

so i need help. what kind of dress am i supposed to wear? am i supposed to get my hair done? long dress, short dress, is sleeveless okay, etc. any tips would be greatly appreciated!!!.
seriously, i'm clueless and i don't really have a momma figure to bring to the mall with me for assistance... and i'm honestly not a fashion person, makeup- yes..but eh. not so much with clothes.


----------



## love2beach (Jan 13, 2009)

Black is fine. Just not all black. If you wear black try to break it up with some color. 
I wouldn't wear white though, just out of respect for the bride. That's just a "me" thing thou really.  Same goes as with the black, wear a beige or if you wear something white break it up with another color.  

Those "rules" really have gone out with the whole "don't wear white after Labor Day" thing.  

Why don't you call someone from the bridal party (the maid/matron of honor) or your aunt & ask about the dress code?  I'm sure they won't mind, they wouldn't want you showing up in something inappropriate either!


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 13, 2009)

I think it would be safe to go with a "cocktail" dress, since the reception is dinner and at a country club. I would go with either a short or 'tea' length dress, however not a mini skirt. Unless the invitation said "black tie" long dresses usually over do it. 

Plenty of people wear black, but I think a little bit of color is nice since you are celebrating! I love jeweltones for weddings in the winter. Here are a few that I like:
BCBGMAXAZRIA - SHOP BY STYLE: SHORT: TIERED SWEETHEART DRESS
Maggy London Silk Chiffon Dress - Knee Length Evening Dresses - Women's - Macy's
French Connection Beaded One-Shoulder Flapper Dress - Knee Length Evening Dresses - Women's - Macy's

And here's a gorgeous black dress, that I think if you wore a piece or two (earrings, necklace, bracelets, broach, etc.) of colorful statement jewelry would look nice.
creole dress - FRENCH CONNECTION USA

Oh and you are not expected to get your hair done, however wearing it a little dressier than usual is the norm. Whatever you can do yourself is fine, for example left down and curled, swept up, etc.


----------



## MACLovin (Jan 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'd definitely go with "cocktail attire" which would basically mean a nice dress (as in, not cotton?) that's around knee length, maybe a couple inches above. Sleeveless is ok but you might want to bring a little cover-up thing as well, just in case.

I was in the same situation as you last year, scrambling to find a dress because I like.. never dress up, lol. I finally found one that wasn't too expensive (i wasnt about to drop a couple hundred on something i'd wear maybe 1-2x a year) at Burlington Coat Factory, haha. They actually have some cute stuff.  I'll take a pic of it later for you, it turned out to be perfect. The wedding I went to was in this really nice restaurant/ctry club they rented out so its pretty much the same atmosphere.. 

I'm sure you'll find something though!


----------



## Rancas (Jan 13, 2009)

We went to a black tie formal wedding last year and were scrambling about what to wear. Do men have to wear tuxes? Did I have to wear a floor length dress? In the end, I found out a wedding after 6:00 is to be the dressiest so since yours is at 4:30, cocktail attire like the other ladies mentioned would be perfect.

Good luck finding a dress!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 13, 2009)

never mind =)!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *love2beach* 

 
_Black is fine. Just not all black. If you wear black try to break it up with some color. 
I wouldn't wear white though, just out of respect for the bride. That's just a "me" thing thou really. Same goes as with the black, wear a beige or if you wear something white break it up with another color. 

Those "rules" really have gone out with the whole "don't wear white after Labor Day" thing. 

Why don't you call someone from the bridal party (the maid/matron of honor) or your aunt & ask about the dress code? I'm sure they won't mind, they wouldn't want you showing up in something inappropriate either! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i was finally able to read everyones posts, i guess i had to post something and they all showed up..? anywho- that's helpful to know, and i was thinking about calling my other cousin and being like "UMMM HELLLPP!!" thanks so much


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_I think it would be safe to go with a "cocktail" dress, since the reception is dinner and at a country club. I would go with either a short or 'tea' length dress, however not a mini skirt. Unless the invitation said "black tie" long dresses usually over do it. 

Plenty of people wear black, but I think a little bit of color is nice since you are celebrating! I love jeweltones for weddings in the winter. Here are a few that I like:
BCBGMAXAZRIA - SHOP BY STYLE: SHORT: TIERED SWEETHEART DRESS
Maggy London Silk Chiffon Dress - Knee Length Evening Dresses - Women's - Macy's
French Connection Beaded One-Shoulder Flapper Dress - Knee Length Evening Dresses - Women's - Macy's

And here's a gorgeous black dress, that I think if you wore a piece or two (earrings, necklace, bracelets, broach, etc.) of colorful statement jewelry would look nice.
creole dress - FRENCH CONNECTION USA

Oh and you are not expected to get your hair done, however wearing it a little dressier than usual is the norm. Whatever you can do yourself is fine, for example left down and curled, swept up, etc._

 

those pictures were super helpful, thanks so much!!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rancas* 

 
_We went to a black tie formal wedding last year and were scrambling about what to wear. Do men have to wear tuxes? Did I have to wear a floor length dress? In the end, I found out a wedding after 6:00 is to be the dressiest so since yours is at 4:30, cocktail attire like the other ladies mentioned would be perfect.

Good luck finding a dress!_

 

thanks =), you know what- there is so much more information online about what guys should wear than for us! it's bs!! my bf is just gonna wear whatever i tell him and he's not stressed out at all and there are aalllllll these sites for him! men! they have it so easy!


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 13, 2009)

I did a thread a few months back, let me find the pics...

Here ya go!


I wore a dress from Karen Millen, paid full price and it was in the sale a few weeks later, the accessorise are from Monsoon/Acessorise in the UK.
Shoes are Manolo Blahnik Black mary janes. 

My resizing function is messed up on here so sorry for the big pics, i have reported it as a bug though!


----------



## love2beach (Jan 14, 2009)

Here ya go.  I just typed in "what to wear to a wedding" in a google search (if the link doesn't work). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what to wear to a wedding - Google Search


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *love2beach* 

 
_Here ya go. I just typed in "what to wear to a wedding" in a google search (if the link doesn't work). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what to wear to a wedding - Google Search_

 

ohhh so i guess the key to google-ing is not to over do it with what you're searching lol, i typed in "what to wear at a wedding at 4:30 pm" etc. thanks =)!


----------



## xStarryEyedX (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I did a thread a few months back, let me find the pics...

Here ya go!


I wore a dress from Karen Millen, paid full price and it was in the sale a few weeks later, the accessorise are from Monsoon/Acessorise in the UK.
Shoes are Manolo Blahnik Black mary janes. 

My resizing function is messed up on here so sorry for the big pics, i have reported it as a bug though!
_

 
thanks so much! you're so pretty, i'm way jealous of your eyes.


----------



## lyttleravyn (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_I did a thread a few months back, let me find the pics...

Here ya go!


I wore a dress from Karen Millen, paid full price and it was in the sale a few weeks later, the accessorise are from Monsoon/Acessorise in the UK.
Shoes are Manolo Blahnik Black mary janes. 

My resizing function is messed up on here so sorry for the big pics, i have reported it as a bug though!




_

 


OMG I looooooove your little top hat!!! I've been looking everywhere for one, then realized I have nowhere to wear it! haha. Gorgeous dress too


----------



## Kayteuk (Jan 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xStarryEyedX* 

 
_thanks so much! you're so pretty, i'm way jealous of your eyes._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lyttleravyn* 

 
_OMG I looooooove your little top hat!!! I've been looking everywhere for one, then realized I have nowhere to wear it! haha. Gorgeous dress too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Awww thanks guys!

I have worn that little hat so often its mad! I love it, thanks for the compliments, i have another wedding soon with a summery theme, I will send some pics of my dress from that!


----------



## love2beach (Jan 15, 2009)

*To: lyttleravyn*

I know someone who makes these hats, in all colors & styles. If you are interested I can get you their info.  I know they have been selling some recently.

They are SO adorable!


----------



## zzoester (Jan 18, 2009)

I really think any type of cocktail dress would be appropriate but I wouldn't do white (IMO...although I know some people may not agree these days). 
I would also stay away from anything with excessive cleavage.


----------

